# Does this fish look sick to you?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

This is Enchilada, my Bolivian Ram. He's not been coming out to eat yesterday or this morning. He has a yellow spot on each of his sides that he didn't have before. He's not coming out as often, staying behind hides more than usual. He didn't come out to eat yesterday or this morning. He's a little listless (you know how weird Bolivians are anyway) so its a bit hard to tell. But he shows no interest in food, so SOMETHING is wrong with him.

Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates between 10-20

Tank is 55 gallons, been established for 3 years. I also noticed this morning my Krib has popeye! I can't catch her, but the Bolivian is in a 5 gallon quarantine tank, and I added Maracyn 2 and Kanmycin just now. There's a Whisper mini filter in there and a heater. Any suggestions, and does he look like he's sick to you? I sure hope its safe to combine Maracyn 2 with Kanamycin with Furan 2 before, and thought it was Maracyn 2, as its been a while. I sure hope it won't hurt him. Anyway, here's the pic I just took of him.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Whoops, I meant to write, I've combined Kanamycin and Furan 2 before, but had thought it was Maracyn 2 and Kanamycin. I had those two, so I've dosed him with that. Is that safe? Or should I stop the Maracyn 2?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think those meds are fine together? From the picture the fish looks good?If there is some bacterial issue then the meds will help, but can't say.Unless from injury,popeye is usaully waterquality related,so regardless of test(yours look good) a waterchange is best thing.If it is injury then only time will tell,but often bacterial infections set in during recovery of even the injury type issue(popeye is tough to cure and often re occurs on same fish IMO).
Good luck!


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, thank you Coralbandit! I feel like there's some hope for him now! The Krib though, is looking very pale, lost her beautiful coloring, and thinner,as if she hasn't been eating enough. So maybe the popeye is secondary? Hate to say it, but she looks a lot like the fish I've had that have died--wasted away, and no treatment seemed to help. She also hasn't got much appetite.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most "wasting diseases"are internal parasites.There are many "bugs" so meds very.If a sure diagnosis and med can't be found then try getting in touch with "Inkmaker".Chalres has some good info on internal fish issue's,has meds(retired chemist),and is usaully very helpful and prompt to help.I'll link you to one of his sites so you can email him if you choose(he is a member on this site and usaully gets in on "fish emergency" forum,so if you post thread there he may just respond).
Tropical Fish Information


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I had suspicions a few times about parasites, and I did lose a guppy recently to bumps in her belly, and another fish that wasted away a couple of weeks ago. I may have been treating for the wrong thing all along! I've never treated for parasites. Now I feel terrible. I'll have to contact Inkmaker and see if I can't get some resolution to this. Thank you.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Inkmaker is very good with diseases. I had wasting disease in my 10g. Had Pristelas and danios. Only lost one fish, but I put that one down. Do contact Inkmaker. His prices are very reasonable too. Oh, did I mention he saved my whole tank full??

have a blessed day


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

seaecho said:


> This is Enchilada, my Bolivian Ram. He's not been coming out to eat yesterday or this morning. He has a yellow spot on each of his sides that he didn't have before. He's not coming out as often, staying behind hides more than usual. He didn't come out to eat yesterday or this morning. He's a little listless (you know how weird Bolivians are anyway) so its a bit hard to tell. But he shows no interest in food, so SOMETHING is wrong with him.
> 
> Ammonia 0
> Nitrites 0
> ...


Before you add any expensive meds to the tank, change out at least 1/2 the water. Then and only then add the meds. Never dump chemicals into a cesspool and expect them to change anything with an infected patient. The bacteria is swarming in the water.I don't think there is anything going on that freshwater won't cure but time is not on your side!

Charles H


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I didn't treat the 55 gallon tank, I put him in a hospital tank. Added Maracyn 2 and Kanamycin. I found him dead yesterday morning, and I'd only checked him half an hour before, and he wasnt breathing as fast as the day before, so I thought he was getting better. Boy, was that a shock! I sure hope I didn't kill him by combining those two meds.


----------

